

Show HN: YuleCal – Advent calendars with your pictures - mkempe
https://www.yulecal.com/

======
mkempe
I built this slowly over the years, originally just for the enjoyment of our
relatives (we're spread all over Europe and North America). Then they started
to say they wanted to make their own advent calendars.

It takes just a few minutes to make a custom online calendar with your own
selection of photos, or pick a prepared calendar from a catalog. People you
invite to your calendar are your private guests. They can signal their love of
your photos, and add personal notes. It's a private way to highlight and share
pictures with a seasonal purpose.

